# Collateral (Tom Cruise)



## Melissa426 (Aug 6, 2004)

Would anyone who sees this post a review.  I am getting mixed messages about it in the papers I have read.
Thanks


----------



## Hanzo04 (Aug 10, 2004)

this is my favorite movie of the summer so far (hero didn't come out yet). Foxx and Cruise played their roles to a T. the is really nice! the gun action sounded like we were really there wilth live fire! Cruise is hit man who i think uses jujutsu (japanese). foxx plays a really scared cab driver who got caught up in this mess. you have to go see it for yourself cause it's off the hook!


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 10, 2004)

My Wife and I saw this just a few days ago.  I was impressed with the intensity that Tom brings to the Movie. He has always played his parts with a can do attitude and that mindset does well in this movie as a Bad Guy or is he? 

Jamie Foxx I was surprised at his talent in this movie. I enjoyed it and he seemed to do what anyone of us may do in a similar situation.  He I would belive is the hero of the movie. 

The action scenes were incredible especially in the alley scene after Jamie gets robbed lol. Awesome and the club scene was great when FBI and LAPD and the security people were played like a deck of cards lol. 

I will be buying this on DVD when it is available.


----------



## kelly keltner (Aug 10, 2004)

Thumbs up Worth the nine buck plus the popcorn, coke and milk duds.


kelly


----------

